# General Chat > General Discussion >  Paris & Rome Travelling Advice

## robwotson

I need some advice on which areas to stay when traveling in Rome & Paris.
I would like to be close to the main attractions, such as the Eiffel tower etc.
The stay will be for 2 person, preferably in a hotel or B&B (No Hostels).
Has anyone been in any hotels that they would recommend?
Also, it would be a bonus if the accommodation was close to the (CIA) Airport in Rome and (ORY) Airport in Paris.

----------


## xenosadams

What is Paris, not that concerned about the position. With almost all of the Paris metro in Paris is easily accessible. In addition, many popular attractions are scattered around the city.

There are many hotels in Paris and performs a search on this forum can be found in previous recommendations. Tell us what you want to spend  n, so that others here can advise.

----------


## kevinandrew

Paris can be easy to reach Paris is very attractive country, the Piazza Navona and Campo De'Fiori and the Colosseum is highly recommended. Rome famous for luxury hotel less amount , in Paris there have no hostel for student you have to take rent room.

----------


## carriewalt

Paris and Rome are the most visited place by tourists from all over the world as for travelling and tourisms. Paris is very famous for Eiffel tower, which is world while popular. Rome is famous for its old arts and cultural destinations. So visit these both cities once, it will really a very wonderful experience to you.

----------


## anjelyn

have you not searched in google? Usually, if you don't know someone from far away places, google the place and will giving whatever you need, hotels, sites you can visit, packages of tours, etc. Goodluck!

----------


## lakesideweddingevent

There are many hotels in Paris and performs a search on this forum can be found in previous recommendations. Tell us what you want to spend € n, so that others here can advise.

----------


## shauncroun

As for Paris, do not be that concerned about the location. With the Paris Metro almost any place in Paris can be easily reached. Also many of the popular attractions are scattered about the city. So you will not get any problem in Paris and same as Rome also.

----------


## seniorlivingca

Paris can be easy to reach Paris is very attractive country, the Piazza Navona and Campo De'Fiori and the Colosseum is highly recommended. Rome famous for luxury hotel less amount , in Paris there have no hostel for student you have to take rent room.

----------


## offshoreaccouting

Paris can be easy to arrive at London is very eye-catching nation, the Piazza Navona and Campo De'Fiori and the Colosseum is suggested. The capital well-known for high-class resort less amount , in London there have no hostel for student you have to take lease area.

----------


## cpaoutsourcing

Paris can be easy to arrive at London is very eye-catching nation, the Piazza Navona and Campo De'Fiori and the Colosseum is suggested. The capital well-known for high-class resort less amount , in London there have no hostel for student you have to take lease area.

----------


## kevinpeter470

What is Paris, not that concerned about the position. With almost all of the Paris metro in Paris is easily accessible. In addition, many popular attractions are scattered around the city.

----------


## seniorlivingcan

Paris can be easy to reach Paris is very attractive country, the Piazza Navona and Campo De'Fiori and the Colosseum is highly recommended.

----------


## ryanhollmans

Paris and Rome both are amazing places all over the world. People should have proper knowledge about these places at the time of traveling. People should take very good care of their luggage and money.

----------


## rajnish

> have you not searched in google? Usually, if you don't know someone from far away places, google the place and will giving whatever you need, hotels, sites you can visit, packages of tours, etc. Goodluck!


Yes I agree with you,google Gives the complete information about any travel destination.

----------


## bhagwatijayraj

Paris can be easy to reach Paris is very attractive country, the Piazza Navona and Campo De'Fiori and the Colosseum is highly recommended. Rome famous for luxury hotel less amount , in Paris there have no hostel for student you have to take rent room.

----------


## winstonsalem

Paris and Rome, both destinations are always busy with tourists and travelers, thats why most of the hotel rooms are always booked. Hence, if you are planning to visit any of these two places, make sure that you have reserved a room in hotel online, for your convenience.

----------

